# First reunion of the s. Florida bmw 355d afficionados



## DZLMAN (Mar 1, 2011)

Nice, I will be in Myrtle Beach, SC Jan 19th to 22nd.........in case anyone from around there feels like getting together. Driving down in the "D"


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

DZLMAN said:


> Nice, I will be in Myrtle Beach, SC Jan 19th to 22nd.........in case anyone from around there feels like getting together. Driving down in the "D"


DZLMAN, enjoy the warm weather and southern Hospitality! Coming down to vote in the primary, ehhh?

SC is still about an 8-10 hour drive North from S. Florida. You should just bite the bullet and come down the whole way, heck go all the way to Key West and wave at Cuba!:hi:


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Guys, we should start planning our next meet up.

I'm suggesting the Carolina Ale House in Weston (corner Weston Rd and Royal Palm Blvd just off exit 15 I-75) one Saturday noon time in February.

Let me know what weekend works or if you want to propose another venue.

Cheers, :drink:


----------



## DZLMAN (Mar 1, 2011)

Flyingman said:


> DZLMAN, enjoy the warm weather and southern Hospitality! Coming down to vote in the primary, ehhh?
> 
> SC is still about an 8-10 hour drive North from S. Florida. You should just bite the bullet and come down the whole way, heck go all the way to Key West and wave at Cuba!:hi:


Hahaha no voting.....warmer weather for sure.........Golf and Ocean views...just have 4 days.....I wanted to go all the way but passengers were not as excited as I was about driving 24 hours straight so had to keep it under 15 hours :dunno:


----------



## A8540TDI (Jan 2, 2011)

Carolina Ale house works for me and I expect to be in town all of February, so any weekend is ok with me.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

DZLMAN said:


> Hahaha no voting.....warmer weather for sure.........Golf and Ocean views...just have 4 days.....I wanted to go all the way but passengers were not as excited as I was about driving 24 hours straight so had to keep it under 15 hours :dunno:


We'll be hitting Hilton Head in Mid-March, too many folks from Quebec around here to enjoy the beach!:rofl:

No, I'm serious, this time of year about every 10th car has Quebec plates on them.


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

Flyingman said:


> We'll be hitting Hilton Head in Mid-March, too many folks from Quebec around here to enjoy the beach!:rofl:
> 
> No, I'm serious, this time of year about every 10th car has Quebec plates on them.


True....very true. Great weather this time of year, but I cannot wait until snowbirds go back home. This is coming from a former snowbird........


----------



## boooomer (Apr 23, 2010)

Flyingman said:


> Guys, we should start planning our next meet up.
> 
> I'm suggesting the Carolina Ale House in Weston (corner Weston Rd and Royal Palm Blvd just off exit 15 I-75) one Saturday noon time in February.
> 
> ...


This works for me.


----------



## dieselboy (Jan 23, 2012)

*Another S. FL 335d*

I am also in S. FL and have a 335d with M Sports Pkg. Looking to get LED Halos & HID Fogs added this weekend. Also may get a chip to boost the HP & Torque. If you get together, keep me in the loop. Westin is close by.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

All right Diesel Boy! Sounds like you have a really nice car indeed.:thumbup:

Shooting for mid Feb, probably will meet up at Carolina Ale House cormer of Weston Road and Royal Palm, in Weston.

Meantime share some photos with us.:bigpimp:


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

*2nd Reunion of the South Florida 335D Group*

OK,

Let's do this! :thumbup: 2nd Reunion of the South Florida 335D (and X5D) group.

Date: Saturday 25th February
Time: 12 noon
Place: Parking Lot of Carolina Ale House in Weston, corner Weston Road and Royal Palm Blvd, exit 15 off I-75. Next Door to Chevron.

We can muster up in the Parking Lot, get your car filled and washed at the Chevron if you like, bs for a while, gawk at each others cars (they all look the same by the way), then step inside for some beers and grub.

See you there. If I get a head count, more or less, I'll ask for a proper area at the Ale House for us to sit at.

Just post your response here or PM me.

Last time we had a critical mass of three (3). I called it a quorum. Let's double it this time.


----------



## boooomer (Apr 23, 2010)

Looking forward to it!:thumbup:


----------



## A8540TDI (Jan 2, 2011)

Count me in, see you on the 25th.


----------



## dieselboy (Jan 23, 2012)

Count me in. Look forward to meeting all of you.:thumbup:


----------



## milestogo335d (Feb 18, 2012)

Flyingman said:


> OK,
> 
> Let's do this! :thumbup: 2nd Reunion of the South Florida 335D (and X5D) group.
> 
> ...


Hmm, I would like to come as well. But I think my 335d will still be in the shop. BTW, here is what I have:

2011 335D Montego Blue
Premium Package
Sports Package
Renntech Tune (358 HP / 496 TQ)
Quaife Limited Slip Differential (TBI)
Wheels: HRE D750-0020-P43S-BLK (TBI)
Michelin Pilot Sport II tires - 255/30-19, 265/30-19 (TBI)
Beltronics STiR Plus
Laser Interceptor LI Quad
Zaon Flight Systems PCAS


----------



## 02 330Ci (Jun 9, 2008)

Nice to see all the diesels in south florida.

Too bad I dont have one but I do love that diesel torque.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

milestogo335d said:


> Hmm, I would like to come as well. But I think my 335d will still be in the shop. BTW, here is what I have:
> 
> 2011 335D Montego Blue
> Premium Package
> ...


Miles to go! A very well outfitted 335d indeed. We'd love to see you there, hopefully you can get your d out of the shop by then. Most of us have stock cars, perhaps with a tweak or two, so I don't expect to see anything near as exciting as yours.


----------



## A8540TDI (Jan 2, 2011)

You are allowed to attend without your d! Of course, you may be asked a secret question, just to prove you belong to the fraternity. A wrong answer might cost you a round of the members favorite beverage!


----------



## milestogo335d (Feb 18, 2012)

I know I went a little overboard. I may visit then with my other diesel, a 2008 Mercedes ML320. I went to the track for the first time a few weeks ago with the Rennert tune but not the new wheels or differential (TBI). I didn't have a clue how to launch correctly so my two runs were horrible (appx 14.6 sec, 103.7 mph 1/4 mile).


----------



## nortynorty (Apr 15, 2011)

Ok...next Saturday at noon...should work for me.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Guys, just got this email from event coordinator. I plan to meet up at the Carolina Ale House in Weston.

Happy Monday Everyone!

Thanks for signing up for this year's Rally for the Cure Event. You are now registered for this event and are on the confirmed list of rally drivers! Those of you who have yet to pay, please do so in your respective additional e-mail you will be getting. Due to the heavy construction and your concerns on Watson Island, we have moved the rally start point.

Details for Saturday April 21, 2012 are as follows:

Main Rally Caravan:

FloridaBimmer Famous Shell Caravan 
7900 NW 36th St, Doral, FL
Meeting Time: 9:00 AM wit prompt 9:30AM departure
Google Maps URL: http://g.co/maps/sjhxt 
Notes: This is the main event caravan. Everyone will be meeting at this rally start point at the specified time. Everyone will be travelling together and rolling up to the Hard Rock as Rally Drivers!

For those of you in Broward County and travelling from Naples:

Weston Caravan
FloridaBimmer Carolina Ale House
2618 Weston Road Weston, FL 33331
Meeting time: 8:30 AM with prompt 9:00 AM departure.
Google Maps URL: http://g.co/maps/83vqq 
Notes: This is the caravan for rally drivers who live in Broward county and north thereof as well as those travelling from the west coast of Florida. This rally point will allow all of you to regroup together and travel to the event's Main Rally Starting Point listed above.

The entire rally team will then travel to the Hard Rock together. Remember, you are responsible for abiding my all local and state laws. There will be no racing of any kind. This is a pure rally event.

Any questions, feel free to e-mail me. [email protected]

Thanks guys and see everyone Saturday, April 21, 2012!!!!

FloridaBimmer Team


----------



## boooomer (Apr 23, 2010)

Flyingman said:


> Dieselboy,
> 
> I thought the group was leaving out of Watson Island in Miami at 9am.
> 
> ...


Sorry Guys,
I would love to join you but we'll be traveling this week and next. :bawling:
Have a great time - it sounds like a wonderful cause.


----------

